# Transformador para dos fuentes de alimentacion



## basaja99 (Nov 3, 2006)

hola; 

necesito un transformador con doble secundario y q disponga de una toma media en uno de ellos. eso es xq necesito hacer una fuente simétrica fija (+-12 o +-15V)y otra regulable(0-24V 1A) con un mismo transformador. he buscado en paginas de distintos fabricantes sin éxito a pesar de mi insistencia. 

un cordial saludo...


----------



## JV (Nov 3, 2006)

Hola basaja99, lo que ocurre que no son transformadores estandar, lo normal es que te lo bobinen a pedido, pero no creas que te va a salir mucho mas por ser "artesanal".


----------



## Ehecatl (Nov 3, 2006)

Creo que casi en cualquier parte del mundo existe la posibilidad de mandar a hacer el transformador a la medida. Es un poco más caro, pero generalmente no demasiado.


----------



## basaja99 (Nov 3, 2006)

donde podria pedir o consultar precios o como me podrian hacer es transformadorr


----------



## Apollo (Nov 3, 2006)

Hola a todos   

Necesitas mandar a hacer un transformador con 2 secundarios, el primero con una salida de 24V con derivación al centro (para la fuente simétrica) , y el segundo con 30V sin derivación (para la fuente regulable), los dos de 1A.

En las tiendas de electrónica te pueden decir si ellos los hacen o recomendarte a alguien.

Es realmente necesario tener 2 secundarios? Ya que puedes usar un transformador con un solo secundario de 30V, 2 o 3A, y de este mismo secundario obtienes la fuente de 0 a 24 con regulador variable,  y la simétrica de - / + 12 o 15 con reguladores fijos.

Espero y te sirva la información.

Un saludo al foro.


----------



## basaja99 (Nov 6, 2006)

como podria hacer la fuente de alimentacion con un unico secundario


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2006)

Hola basaja99:

Este es el diagrama de la fuente que necesitas, Utilizas un solo transfirmador de 30V 3A con derivación al centro.

Espero y te sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## basaja99 (Nov 8, 2006)

pero al usar esta fuente de alimentacion con un solo secundario al usar las dos salidas al mismo tiempo no habria la posibilidad de que el circuito o la carga se estropearan o les pasara algo 

gracias


----------



## Apollo (Nov 8, 2006)

Hola basaja99:

No, porque el transformador tiene 3 A, y se supone que la carga máxima que le vas a pedir son 2A, si necesitas más corriente, sólo pide el transformador más grande 4 o 5A.

Un saludo al foro


----------



## JV (Nov 8, 2006)

Hola basaja99, siempre que no se supere la corriente que puede dar el secundario no hay problema, la cantidad de salidas que uses es distinto para el transformador ya que sigue siendo una carga que le consume corriente. Por ese motivo es que Apollo te recomienda un transformador de 3A.


----------



## felipeyeah (Abr 15, 2010)

saludos .. 
si mi transformador no tiene la derivación central, de donde tomo la tierra? intenete conectarlo a la carcaza de la fuente pero no se puede.. 
me dijeron que no podría utilizar los voltajes negativos, osea que mi fuente no serpia simétrica porque como no tengo derivación central yo debía ocupar v- como gnd.. [y de ahí conectar un pin del 7805, 09, 12 y lm337]..


----------

